# Sage Barista Pro - Programming Espresso Shot



## sagebaristaproUK (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Barista Pro owners,

I've recently bought this machine and pre-programmed is fine. However, has anyone had any joy with the programmed espresso shot?

You are supposed to select custom single or double cup and hold down the button for pre-infuse and release for extraction.
Once you hit the desired amount you press the cup button to stop. It then beeps to say that the custom settings have been remembered.

However, this doesn't seem to be the case as the pressing and holding the cup button goes straight to "shot".

Phoned Sage who only had the Breville model and could not get it to pre-infuse and only replicate what I was finding.

Anyone had any success? What am I doing wrong.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't own this machine but I read it as press the button briefly to start infusion, then press and hold for the desired infusion time, then release and press again to set the total shot time.

 That's a guess from reading other Sage instructions

John

-


----------



## sagebaristaproUK (Sep 28, 2019)

ajohn said:


> I don't own this machine but I read it as press the button briefly to start infusion, then press and hold for the desired infusion time, then release and press again to set the total shot time.
> 
> That's a guess from reading other Sage instructions
> 
> ...


 Thanks John. I appreciate you taking the time to reply even though you don't have this machine.

I tried your tip. Doing the following just stops the machine from doing anything.

I personally don't think I'm doing anything wrong. To me it looks like this has been left out of the programming albeit still in the manual.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe it's the same as the Barista Express. That has a program button, sound like you have a menu instead. Probably worth trying setting the mode, pressing the button to start the shot and again to end it. No programmable infusion in other words and in real terms the same as the BE that I have.

Oddly the manual for your machine isn't on the Sage site. One cropped up on a reviewers site so looked at that which seems to be the same as yours.

Edit - hope I remembered how the BE is programmed correctly - some time since I did it.

John

-


----------



## sagebaristaproUK (Sep 28, 2019)

So the issue was me interpreting the instructions.

So the pre-program does work by selecting the custom button. Holding the button to pre-infuse and releasing for extraction with one additional press to stop.

Whilst doing this you will not see the screen say anything other than shot and this is where I thought it wasn't working.

Once the cycle is complete it will go back to normal.

From this point on when you press the cup button it will not use the default mode but will follow your custom setting.

*Top Tip* :

If like me you are using the two cup basket all the time leave this one as factory default pre-programmed option.

Instead set the 1 cup as the custom with your desired pre-infusion time and extraction.

I have set custom 1 cup to 10sec pre-infuse and 30 second extraction. I can override the stop whenever I want by button press.

Hope this helps if anyone in the future comes across this post.


----------



## Michael vdm (Mar 13, 2021)

sagebaristaproUK said:


> So the issue was me interpreting the instructions.
> 
> So the pre-program does work by selecting the custom button. Holding the button to pre-infuse and releasing for extraction with one additional press to stop.
> 
> ...


 Hi, interesting to know. Considering getting the pro: can you help me with something? Can I program the machine to have two completely different brews so me and my wife can have our own personalised cups? Or will it only remember one customisation? If you can re-program the "single" and "double" buttons as hoping above, can the "single" be overwritten to give a double?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

On a BE either can be programmed for what ever. My usual shot usual bean was programmed into the double. The single guest beans / manual as needed.


----------



## GSte (Jan 12, 2022)

sagebaristaproUK said:


> So the issue was me interpreting the instructions.
> 
> So the pre-program does work by selecting the custom button. Holding the button to pre-infuse and releasing for extraction with one additional press to stop.
> 
> ...


 This is superbly helpful thanks, bought the pro last week and similarly confused by the incorrect instructions in the handbook! Many thanks for posting this.


----------

